# '85 Nissan 720 Pickup oil filter problem???



## zmarchet (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, 

So I just bought this 1985 Nissan King Cab Pickup. 4X4 with the Z24 engine. I went to change the oil for the first time and I had bought the correct Fram filter for the truck. So I take the old filter off and it was one of those big Wix filters. The ones that are about 2-3 times the cost of the Fram. Well to my surprise, there was a reason that the larger filter was on the truck. Someone has attached a 2-3 inch pipe where the oil would come out of the engine. Now this isnt a real problem because I can always just get the larger filters that can accomodate this pipe (The Fram ones are not deep enough to fit). I am just curious as to why someone would do this to the oil outlet. Does anyone have any clue why someone would do this? it baffles me. Pics are below. thanks for looking...

Zach


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you sure that's not stock? As for the why, maybe the original broke off and they fabricated a new one?

FWIW, I'd toss that Fram filter in the trash and get pretty much anything else. I've had more trouble with Fram filters than anything else.


----------



## zmarchet (Jan 12, 2011)

Ben,

You are right that I do not know if it was like that from the factory. I just cant see a reason for having the outlet extended like that. I guess I assumed that with 177K on the truck, that some engine work had been done. I need to check the motor VIN to see if I even have the original engine. I'll put gold plated oil filters on as long as the little 4 banger hangs in there. Thanks for your comment.

Zach


----------

